# Autoglym SRP on a DA polisher?



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm going to be borrowing a Porter Cable from a friend to have a look at the paint on my Honda, which despite my best efforts is covered in swirls due to the terribly soft paint.

Will I get any correction with Autoglym SRP or should I buy some menzerna or similar? Trying to avoid unnecessary purchases you see!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I would suggest you try it 1st and see if you are happy with the results.

Use SRP with a Polishing Pad and at medium speeds and you'll be surprised at how well it works. It does have a little cut to it, but not huge amounts, and will do more masking than cutting - however it doesn't take long to work and may offer what you want before you splash out on other polishes.

I also found Dodo Lime Prime via a DA on a Polishing Pad offered a cut level of correction on a Honda Civic I did recently, although I did step up to Megs #205.

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks mate. I also have the Meguiars 3 step range, the ones in the dark red bottles. I might try the paint cleaner one and then maybe the polish to see how I get on. Would these be better than SRP does anyone think?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The polish wouldnt work by da really as its a pure polish eg no abrasives.


----------



## HairyG (Jun 13, 2008)

I've used SRP applied with a DA on my 1994 Merc and been amazed at how good the results are. It hides the swirls rather than corrects them but is far and away better than any results I got before I joined this forum.


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

Be warned, Autoglym will flake if worked too well, it's chalk based so heats up very well, and gets everywhere.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

RoverIain said:


> The polish wouldnt work by da really as its a pure polish eg no abrasives.


Aint it a very little abrasive? Very mild ones?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

West said:


> Aint it a very little abrasive? Very mild ones?


Nope i dont even think alittle.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

RoverIain said:


> Nope i dont even think alittle.


Okay then I learned that 
I just seem to remember reading it, but it must be me thats remembering wrong or the fella must have been misinformed.


----------



## bruceyboy (Apr 23, 2009)

SRP does contain abrasives as well as fillers, so its fine for work by DA.

Many would say you are better to do a full machine polish to permanently remove your swirls etc, but if you wanna give it a go, then hit it with the SRP, its good stuff !!


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Megs Deep Crystal polish is a non abrasive pure polish,the Deep Crystal paint cleaner#1 contains both chemical cleaners and very mild abrasives.


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Appreciate the advice.

With the paint on my Civic being so soft sounds like a pass or two with the Deep Crystal Paint Cleaner #1 would give me some correction. I could then go over the top with the SRP to finish it off.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I have used SRP by machine a couple of times before. Yes, it does have some mild abrasives and yes it does fill / help mask any deeper defects. I actually managed to remove bird ****e marks from a Golf bonnet which I couldn't previously remove by hand with more abrasive polishes despite several attempts.

You will be surprised how effective it works. I would recommend spritzing the pad only very lightly with some QD before you start. Spread the polish at a low speed before cranking up to about 4. Like using abrasive polishes, keep your work area small 12" square. If you find it dries out. buff off and have another go if you need more correction / better finish.


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Good advice from needhampr - a spritz of QD is always recommend to start :thumb:


----------



## F1zeeR (May 28, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> I would suggest you try it 1st and see if you are happy with the results.
> 
> Use SRP with a Polishing Pad and at medium speeds and you'll be surprised at how well it works. It does have a little cut to it, but not huge amounts, and will do more masking than cutting - however it doesn't take long to work and may offer what you want before you splash out on other polishes.
> 
> ...


but, with what kind of pad that i should tu use??


----------

